# Cubase 7.5 Excruciating slow load times



## maestro2be (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing excruciatingly slow load times of your current projects in Cubase 7.5? I have both 6.5 and 7.5 on my machine (Just purchased the 7.5) and wow it opens my projects literally 7-10 minutes on 7.5, versus 30-60 seconds in Cubase 6.5.

Now I will say it runs absolutely crash free after that. It just hangs forever on actually opening (I see it spend a massive amount of time on loading mixer screen).

Can anyone else please confirm either way for me?

Thanks!

Maestro2be


----------



## lucor (Dec 20, 2013)

For me everthing is loading absolutely fine.
But I think I heard about many people having this issue as well, especially VEPro users (?)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 20, 2013)

Check out the steinberg forum. Actually I thought slow loading mInly affected people with many many individual VIs and people with more than 8 midi devices routed to ve pro.


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have one rep pm to me saying that they are aware of the problem. 

Slow loading, slow saving, slow poping of vst istrument tracks.

These are new problems introduced in 7.5 with the new vsti handling. With more than 100 vsti it's unusable.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2013)

I remember hearing that there was a new Dongle Raid Hub thing over at DAWBench, where they warned about the one size fits all Operating Systems.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 20, 2013)

pablo1980 @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> I have one rep pm to me saying that they are aware of the problem.
> 
> Slow loading, slow saving, slow poping of vst istrument tracks.
> 
> These are new problems introduced in 7.5 with the new vsti handling. With more than 100 vsti it's unusable.



IMHO, whichever the DAW, if you are using using 100 VSTs or AUs, you are bat guano crazy if you are not also using VEPro, 1 computer or more.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2013)

If the new / old Receptors using Linux can loads dozens on that meger machine, it just tells you it's time to bitch to these dongle DAW developers and demand less wasted cycles and a real OS meant for audio.
Thier lame excuses no longer satisfy me, but I am sude M$, Apple, and Intel love us for spending more and more on hardware when we see a little Linux Box that is close to DSP quality in realtime aspects.
A sheep revolt is needed, or just get 6 more MacPros, and VEP Pro for 6 slaves, etc.


----------



## snattack (Dec 21, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> If the new / old Receptors using Linux can loads dozens on that meger machine, it just tells you it's time to bitch to these dongle DAW developers and demand less wasted cycles and a real OS meant for audio.
> Thier lame excuses no longer satisfy me, but I am sude M$, Apple, and Intel love us for spending more and more on hardware when we see a little Linux Box that is close to DSP quality in realtime aspects.
> A sheep revolt is needed, or just get 6 more MacPros, and VEP Pro for 6 slaves, etc.



The receptors are completely useless, with frequent crashes and bad performance. They have wrappers to load up the plugs. I had friends who was forced to use these in the recent Queen musical, standard with 1-2 crashes/show.


----------



## devastat (Dec 21, 2013)

My plugins used to be stored inside the same folder with the default Cubase plugins "[Cubase Application]\VstPlugins".

Recently with 7.5 I started to get a much better and snappier performance. One thing I did was to move all non-default plugins into a separate folder. Might be worth a shot in case you are storing your plugins in the same vst folder with the default ones.


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 21, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> pablo1980 @ Fri Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one rep pm to me saying that they are aware of the problem.
> ...



I know it´s a lot, but in 6.5 and 7.0.6 I have been working perfectly for a couple of years, load times are ok, save times are ok.

This is a new problem introduced with the instrument rack/track instruments new setup.


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 22, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> If the new / old Receptors using Linux can loads dozens on that meger machine, it just tells you it's time to bitch to these dongle DAW developers and demand less wasted cycles and a real OS meant for audio.
> Thier lame excuses no longer satisfy me, but I am sude M$, Apple, and Intel love us for spending more and more on hardware when we see a little Linux Box that is close to DSP quality in realtime aspects.
> A sheep revolt is needed, or just get 6 more MacPros, and VEP Pro for 6 slaves, etc.



Ugh, not another guy on the internet calling people sheep.

That said, I do agree with your basic premise. The Steam OS/Box is a really promising form of a specialized OS, and I've always wanted to see something similar for audio. But getting the software and hardware companies to comply…it would be an absolute nightmare. 

Imagine something even more specific--a "Cubase OS." Or a "Pro Tools OS." We can dream!


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Tomorrow I am going to try from scratch to see the performance. I do run many VE Pro instances inside of it so maybe it's a VE Pro and Cubase 7.5 thing.


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 30, 2014)

I forgot to respond to this. The issue still remains in Cubase 7.5 and the VSL Developers told me it's the way they "scan" VST3 plugins.

The fix was as Guy said above (and I found the thread you were talking about) and changing from using 48 port enormous VE Pro instances, to many smaller 8 port ones.

They now open in a snap.

Thanks,

Maestro2be


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 25, 2014)

Doesn't this kind of defeat the point of having VST recognize multiple ports? To get the best CPU performance VSL have said to host as much as you can in VE pro (including plugins) in as few instances as possible. Being forced to conform to 8 ports is pretty lame when this limitation did not previously exist. (but thank you for posting the work around!) 

Hopefully Cubase are still aware of this obviously negative side effect of their new Rack system. Seems ridiculous that something that use to load in 30 seconds now takes 10min! Is it obvious that I just built my template in Cubase and came looking for answers as to why it takes so darn long to load, haha! I wish I would have seen this thread before. 

p.s. this is only a problem with MIDI ports, right? Are we ok to use more than 8 audio ports back into cubase?


----------



## jamwerks (May 25, 2014)

Cool, good info about the ports . I'm also having slow loading times.


----------



## Imzadi (May 25, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Sun May 25 said:


> Doesn't this kind of defeat the point of having VST recognize multiple ports? To get the best CPU performance VSL have said to host as much as you can in VE pro (including plugins) in as few instances as possible. Being forced to conform to 8 ports is pretty lame when this limitation did not previously exist. (but thank you for posting the work around!)
> 
> Hopefully Cubase are still aware of this obviously negative side effect of their new Rack system. Seems ridiculous that something that use to load in 30 seconds now takes 10min! Is it obvious that I just built my template in Cubase and came looking for answers as to why it takes so darn long to load, haha! I wish I would have seen this thread before.
> 
> p.s. this is only a problem with MIDI ports, right? Are we ok to use more than 8 audio ports back into cubase?


Wow having multiports in VEP is precisely the main reason I switched to Cubase!

Also curious about this referring to MIDI or audio ports...


----------



## José Herring (May 25, 2014)

This is why I'm still on 6.5


----------

